# Leica Q Hands-On Field Test by The Camera Store



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 25, 2015)

```
<iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Ye9TrMw_nHI" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>The Camera Store has completed their hands-on field test of the brand new Leica Q. This fullframe, fixed lens, mirrorless offering from Leica appears to be the real deal. The lens is a 28mm f/1.7 Summilux and looks like it performs as one would expect it to. Is it worth its $5000+ pricetag? By the looks of this review, it seems to be.</p>
```


----------



## meywd (Jun 25, 2015)

oh, we can embed videos now?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 25, 2015)

meywd said:


> oh, we can embed videos now?



Unless I broke something, you should have always been able to


----------



## sanj (Jun 25, 2015)

Not saying if the camera is good or bad. But the shops will justify its price to ensure people buy it and hopefully from them. My opinion.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 25, 2015)

sanj said:


> Not saying if the camera is good or bad. But the shops will justify its price to ensure people buy it and hopefully from them. My opinion.



I shop at The Camera Store very regularly and Chris, as well as the other people there, always give honest feedback on each camera body, lens, and other equipment. They won't BS for the sake of selling something. They were quite hard on the Leica T, for example. 

When I was having so much trouble with Canon and my faulty 1DX they went so far as to get their own Canon rep involved for me. The Camera Store has also helped me out before when a lens was out of its two week return window. They are absolutely, by far, the best camera retailer I have ever dealt with. 

If I lived down in the U.S. right now I'd be ordering a boat load from them considering how crappy our Canadian dollar is and the fact that there is no import costs to buying camera equipment from here.


----------



## sanj (Jun 25, 2015)

R1-7D said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Not saying if the camera is good or bad. But the shops will justify its price to ensure people buy it and hopefully from them. My opinion.
> ...



Ok good. I stand corrected.


----------

